# Which wax should i use?



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Here goes...

I have a work colleagues blue VW Polo whilst he is away, as a favor i said I'd detail it for him.

What wax should i protect it with?

Vehicle in question:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

What waxes have you got?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

See poll


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

There wasn't a poll when I replied


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I suppose it depends on what you want to achieve, and how much of a mate he is 

From that list I have only used BoS and Shield but they have different strengths; the thing to consider most for me would be if your mate would be able to tell if you had put CR or Poundland wax on it, if all he wants is shiny?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Swissvax onyx will look stunning! However durability isn't the best, still see 3 months from it which makes it a perfect summer wax.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

alxg said:


> I suppose it depends on what you want to achieve, and how much of a mate he is
> 
> From that list I have only used BoS and Shield but they have different strengths; the thing to consider most for me would be if your mate would be able to tell if you had put CR or Poundland wax on it, if all he wants is shiny?


I used CR on his partners E Class Cabrio. It looked stunning. Was my first choice but i couldn't decide so hence the Poll.

I don't own any Poundland wax unfortunately otherwise that would be my second choice


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Shield or Saphir for maximum durability. I'd save the Crystal Rock for a paid detail or your own car.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Shield if its a favour. If getting paid too then rock or bos


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'd go Shield then, great looks and longer lasting :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

durability on sheild anyone?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> durability on sheild anyone?


Well bos has durability to over 6 months

According to this test

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435/

I would hope shield lasted longer. 9months to a year at a wild guess


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Well bos has durability to over 6 months
> 
> According to this test
> 
> ...


What can i say:lol: L O L:lol::lol: This is how legends are made. It's like people who put QD after wash and then they say that their wax lasts for years:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ajt568 (Jul 19, 2013)

ph0 said:


> What can i say:lol: L O L:lol::lol: This is how legends are made. It's like people who put QD after wash and then they say that their wax lasts for years:lol: :lol:


That'l be me then:tumbleweed:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

ph0 said:


> What can i say:lol: L O L:lol::lol: This is how legends are made. It's like people who put QD after wash and then they say that their wax lasts for years:lol: :lol:


What you seen from your bos then?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Looking Like shield at the moment but i guess it could all change..

The full write up will be on here at the weekend.. so vote for what you want to see.

Being paid or not isn't an issue, it's a case of what you think will be best. I have all the waxes to hand and full pots of all


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Use them all.

You can monitor them even if the car is poorly washed. You might see something you dont expect


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Shield it is then...


----------

